
Blockchain project FLETA partners with Oracle to build high-performance cloud - JesseJon
https://zephyrnet.com/blockchain-project-fleta-partners-with-oracle-to-build-high-performance-cloud-server/
======
CryptoPrime13
This is some great news. Connecting on and off-chain protocols is key for
blockchain to become more adopted.

